# No reserved blocks



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

First time I got no reserved for the upcoming week. That has me a little spooked. I always get one on Friday. Only one but it's nice to know one day is set up.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I got one for next Thurs


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

I have nothing for the last 3 weeks. Actually yes, but from other warehouse that too far away.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Just got one for Tuesday. Surprised to get one on a Saturday but happy to get it.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

It doesn't make any sense to me, at least not in Columbus. From conversations, it seems like everyone's only getting one block, yet they dump hundreds of block offers at the same times throughout the week. Why not give folks more reserved blocks? You know they're out there...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

bacchustod said:


> It doesn't make any sense to me, at least not in Columbus. From conversations, it seems like everyone's only getting one block, yet they dump hundreds of block offers at the same times throughout the week. Why not give folks more reserved blocks? You know they're out there...


People with reserved blocks often don't show up. People who pickup same day are most likely to show up.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

That's crazy! I've never missed a block. I would love to have the chance to prove I would show up for them instead of fishing constantly. Oh well


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I never missed a block. A lot of good it did me. And never got a reserved til Prime week. Well one when I first started. 

Amazon support has proven to be just as bad if not worse than Uber /Lyft.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I always get one or two at random times on Fridays.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> It doesn't make any sense to me, at least not in Columbus. From conversations, it seems like everyone's only getting one block, yet they dump hundreds of block offers at the same times throughout the week. Why not give folks more reserved blocks? You know they're out there...


They will be. Amazon rolls out practices slowly before going system wide. They have been using 80% reserved blocks for over a month here.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Most reserve blocks I've been getting for the last 2 to 3 months, have been nothing but trash when I do get them. Early A.M. fresh blocks or lunch resturuant blocks, I can normally fish out just fine if I'm inclined to do them.


----------

